# Favorite GBA Games



## ChisanaAoi (Dec 29, 2013)

A flash to the past! I've been going back to playing my gameboy recently and falling back in love with some of my old favorites and trying to find new loves. My favorites are any Pokemon game, Sims: Busting Out, Spyro Orange and Crash Purple. What about you guys?


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 29, 2013)

Fire Emblem.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 29, 2013)

Golden Sun and Golden Sun: The Lost Age. 
The Urbs: Sims in the City.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 30, 2013)

Spyro was my favorite<3
I played all the original pokemon and mario games. I still play them too this day^-^


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

POKEMON SAPPHIRE


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> Fire Emblem.



This. FE7 is epic. FE8 is slightly less epic but still very good. 
I also enjoyed any pokemon game... 

But I love FE7. Especially Pent. He's just a veritable beast.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

I wasn't a fan of the GBA i don't know why, only games I really played were main series pokemon games


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

Yoshi's Island was amazing too


----------



## SockHead (Dec 30, 2013)

Mario Kart Super Circuit, Pokemon Gen III, Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland, Super Mario Advance, Wario Ware Microgames just to name a few. Great games for the time, might be a little outdated.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland



YES.

I loved it <3


----------



## mayor lisa (Dec 30, 2013)

Harvest moon friends of mineral town <3 and zelda minish cap <3 love them games


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 30, 2013)

Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland
Any Gen 3 Pokemon Game
Powerpuff Girls: Him & Seek? 
Any GBA Hamtaro Game! <3


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

Pokemon Fire Red, Emerald, Crash Bandicoot, Super Mario, and that one Power Puff Girls game....


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Let's see...
Pok?mon Emerald.
Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town.
And, for the GBC, Dragon Warriors 1-3.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 2, 2014)

Both the Golden Suns, Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town, Pokemon Emerald and Advance Wars 2


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Spyro: Season of Ice/Flame, Mario Kart Advance, Minish Cap.


----------



## unravel (Jan 2, 2014)

Pokemon, Mario Kart, FE 7, Mother 3 and A Link to the Past
That's all I remember...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha yeah A Link to the Past. I remember hating that because I never figured out how to get Grapple Hook(yea this was before I was used to Gamefaqs and stuff XD)


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 2, 2014)

My favorite GBA is a Super Famicom port.


----------



## Julum (Jan 3, 2014)

The Gen 3 Pokemon games.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

Julum said:


> The Gen 3 Pokemon games.



I second this. Ruby was my all-time favorite Pokemon game.


----------



## Julum (Jan 3, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I second this. Ruby was my all-time favorite Pokemon game.



I liked Emerald the most. The only things I didn't really like were the forests and some caves in the game, because they had _really_ creepy music.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

Julum said:


> I liked Emerald the most. The only things I didn't really like were the forests and some caves in the game, because they had _really_ creepy music.



I personally thought the music was great. The color and graphics really improved from the 2nd gen.


----------



## Julum (Jan 3, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I personally thought the music was great. The color and graphics really improved from the 2nd gen.



I thought it was great too, but there was this one track that really creeped me out.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

I also think that the Gen 3 (including the remakes) are my favourites. I also liked Fire Emblem Sacred Stones, but I only played that on the 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

also.. wario land 4 was fun, will NEVER beat 3 though.

and final fantasy tactics advance. despite i got stuck in the end because i never got another black thread uwu


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2014)

the spyro games, pokemon emerald, and final fantasy <3


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 4, 2014)

I liked the Petz series, spyro and Pokemon ^w^


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

I liked the Seasons and that Rhynoc thing but a new beginning and after that sucked imo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Hah. used to have that, it was alright x3


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2014)

ChisanaAoi said:


> A flash to the past! I've been going back to playing my gameboy recently and falling back in love with some of my old favorites and trying to find new loves. My favorites are any Pokemon game, Sims: Busting Out, Spyro Orange and *Crash Purple*. What about you guys?



*THAT GAME. THAT WAS MY FIRST GBA GAME I EVER OWNED. I HAVEN'T EVER BEATEN IT, BUT IT WAS SO MUCH FUN!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> also.. wario land 4 was fun, will NEVER beat 3 though.



Wasn't 3 a GBC game? It is really challenging, and 4 was pretty easy.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 8, 2014)

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Metroid Fusion
Metroid: Zero Mission

And also Riviera i guess. It was fun but a bit slow.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

My favorite GBA games are all the Pokemon and Kirby ones. There are only two Kirby GBA games and I think I've been overplaying them!


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 9, 2014)

My favorite GBA game would have to be Petz Vet since I loved how there are 11 different possible endings and you can control the game. (An RPG game I guess) plus I loved the cute little animals in the game haha


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)

I remember playing the hell out of Super Mario World, that was fun.

Yoshi's Island, Mario Kart: Super Circuit, Sonic Battle, and Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak are about the only games I remember playing a lot of.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 9, 2014)

Woooo hoooo FE7 fans in hereeeee


----------

